# Babyboooom!



## Frettchenfreund (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo Teichgemeinde!

Was habe ich gestern im Teich gesehen?

DAS!!!! 

 

Jetzt werden wir das erste mal Fischeltern.

Es ist der Laich von unseren Moderlieschen und das Männchen ist ganz schön böse, wenn ein anderer Fisch nur in die Nähe kommt.

Jetzt hoffen wir, dass nicht so viele von den anderen Fischen :hai  werden.

Schaun wir mal!

.


----------



## sabine71 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bevorstehenden Elternschaft  



Auch wenn ein paar andere Fische :hai  machen sollten,

aus unseren 13 __ Moderlieschen sind in 2 Jahren ca. 300 geworden


----------



## Christine (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Mönsch Volker!

Lieschen-Opa - na herzlichen Glückwunsch! Darauf :sekt 

Ich hoffe ja stark darauf, __ Bitterling-Oma zu werden. Denn meine Kleinen machen einen solchen Affentanz um die Muschel rum....  

Wenn das klappen sollte, wo war dann nochmal die Rubrik "Flohmarkt - biete"....????


----------



## Frettchenfreund (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hallo Zusammen und Danke für die Glückwünsche!

Der kleine Bericht von heute: Alles ist noch so wie gestern Abend. Herr Moderlieschen bewacht immer noch den Laich.



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Lieschen-Opa - na herzlichen Glückwunsch! Darauf :sekt
> 
> Ich hoffe ja stark darauf, Bitterling-Oma zu werden. Denn meine Kleinen machen einen solchen Affentanz um die Muschel rum....



Ja, ich werde OPA!  

Und Du OMA? :help Ich dachte Du bist schon UrOma! 

Aua, Aua bitte nicht   bitte nicht   Christine.

War doch nur SPAAAAAS. :friede


----------



## Christine (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

@Volker :cigar


----------



## Reapas (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hallo liebe Morderlieschen Besitzer,


Ich zähle 5 Lieschen im Teich meint ihr ich solle noch bis Juni (Ende der Laichzeit) warten in der Hoffnung das es mehr werden oder noch welche dazusetzen?


----------



## Frettchenfreund (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hallo Reapas!



			
				Reapas schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Morderlieschen Besitzer,
> 
> 
> Ich zähle 5 Lieschen im Teich meint ihr ich solle noch bis Juni (Ende der Laichzeit) warten in der Hoffnung das es mehr werden oder noch welche dazusetzen?



Ich habe gelernt: Geduld ist alles!

Also warte mal noch, denn meine sind ziemlich früh drann.

Wenn es dieses Jahr nichts wird, kannst Du nächstes Jahr neuen dazu setzen. Bei uns sind sie auch schon zwei Jahre im Teich.

VG  Lieschen - PAPA!  

.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hallo Teichgemeinde!

Heute ist der dritte Tag nach der Entdeckung!

Das Lieschen - Männchen sieht mir ganz schön gestresst aus aber er verteidigt immer noch tapfer den Laich. Ich brauch gar nicht mehr an den Teich gehen um es zu sehen. Der haut so oft mit der Schwanzflosse an den Stiel des kleinen Rohrkolben das ich schon Angst habe, dass der Rohrkolben bald umfällt.

Das war der Erlebnisbericht von Heute.

Bis Morgen:

.


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hi Opa Volker,

kannst Du nicht mal ein Foto von dem tapferen, "glücklichen" werdenden Vater schießen????

Liebe Grüße
Else, Oma in spe


----------



## Frettchenfreund (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Guten Morgen Elschen!

Und dann hast Du ein Foto von mir und schreibst:

Schenk mir doch ein Bild von Dir, das häng ich an die Kellertür, damit es auch die Ratten sehen und nicht in meinen Keller gehen! 

Nee, Nee, so nicht Elschen! 

Oder meintest Du mich gar nicht sondern Lischenpapa?????  

Für Elsen tu ich alles!!!!

 

Bitte schön, nur für Dich vor genau 3 Minuten!

.


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Na, bitte. Geht doch! (Auch wenn es bei einigen manchmal etwas dauert  )

 
Elschen


----------



## Reapas (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gelernt: Geduld ist alles!
> 
> 
> .





Oh jaaaa  eine meiner Großen Schwächen...
Du hast recht ein guter Teichbesitzer glänzt vor allem durch seine
Gedult!
Ich werde warten (Was bleibt mir auch übrig :? )


----------



## Frettchenfreund (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hallo und guten Morgen zusammen!


Der vierte Tag:

Ich habe das gefühl, es wird immer weniger Laich ( nur noch die Hälfte ) und der Papa schwimmt auch immer weiter weg von der Pflanze.

Ist es vielleicht ein RABENVATER der seine Kinder vernachlässigt?  
Oder ist der von der Anstrengung einfach nur geschafft?  

Ich habe Geduld gepredigt: Aber jetzt bin ich derjenige der Ungeduldig wird.  Noch 5 - 6 Tage! Dann kommt der erste Ausflug der Kleinen und landen in der Pumpe oder im Filter.  

Na ja, wir werden sehen, was da noch so kommt!

.


----------



## Reapas (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Servus Volker!

Ich drück dir die Daumen dass wird sicher was!
Ich bin schonganz gespannt auf das Ergebnis!

Kannst du dir erklären warum es nur nochdie Hälfte ist wenn das Männchen doch den laich so gut bewacht?!

Ich kann mir das ehrlich gesagt nicht erklären...


----------



## Frettchenfreund (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hallo und guten Morgen zusammen!


Der fünfte Tag:

So wie es aussieht fehlt doch nicht so viel Laich und der Vater ist immer noch sehr besorgt um seine Kiddis. Er hatte gestern wohl mal eine Pause, aber gut, ist ja auch bestimmt anstrengend so ein Vaterjob.

Ja so sind die Frauen: ( IDT )

Ein paar Babys in die Welt setzen und dann alles den Alten überlassen.  

Und bevor ich jetzt gleich wieder    bekomme.
Schreibe ich noch direkt dazu " IDT = IN DER TIERWELT "


----------



## Frettchenfreund (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hallo noch mal Zusammen!

Jetzt bin ich aber total verwirrrrrrrt! :crazy 

Jetzt ist der ganze Stiel voll Laich. Kann es sein das die noch mal einen nachgelegt haben? Ich habe gelesen, dass Moderlieschen in drei bis fünf Etappen Laichen aber am selben Stiel?  

Das sind ja jetzt 100derte. :freu :freu :freu :freu 

Da muß ich wohl wie Elchen auch schon geschrieben hat bald die Flohmarktecke aufsuchen.  


.


----------



## Christine (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Vielleicht ist Dein Teich stillos - so daß sie den einen mehrfach benutzen müssen


----------



## Reapas (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Gratulation!
Hast du davon auch ein Photo für den Vorher - Nachher Vergleich?


----------



## Frettchenfreund (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hallo alle zusammen!



			
				Reapas schrieb:
			
		

> Gratulation!
> Hast du davon auch ein Photo für den Vorher - Nachher Vergleich?



Der Wunsch wird sofort erfüllt.

Vorher:

 

Nachher:

 

Na ein bischen schlecht zu erkennen aber:

rot = alter Laich
blau = neuer Laich

Bis bald, wenn es heißt:   " Volker ist Lieschenopa "

.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hallo alle zusammen!

Kurzbericht:

Im oberen Laich sind kleine schwarze Punkte zu sehen. Jetzt kann es nicht mehr lange dauern und ich bin zum ersten mal Opa.

Im unteren Laich ist noch nichts zu sehen.

Bis dann ...


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Fall bloß nicht ins Wasser vor Aufregung


----------



## Reapas (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Ich werde das glatt tun wenns bei mir soweit ist...


----------



## Frettchenfreund (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hallo zusammen!

  Matthias 

Für Opa bist Du doch noch viel zu Jung  mit deinen grade 18 Lenzen.

Elschen und ich sind da schon im richtigen Alter.   

So aber jetzt zu dem Wichtigen:

Der 7. Tag

Die schwarzen Punkte werden immer deutlicher.

@ Elschen!

Ich falle schon nicht in den Teich.
Mach Dir mal keine Sorgen um Liesenopa. Ist aber nett von Dir.  

.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hallo und guten Morgen zusammen!


Ja, nach dem 7. Tag der Entdeckung sind wir Lieschenopa und Lieschenoma!

Heute Morgen nach dem Frühstück auf der Terrasse und der morgendlichen Teichbesichtigung habe wir es gesehen.

Der Laich mit den schwarzen Punkten ist weg und unter den Hahnenfuss schwimmen die kleinen Lieschen.

Ich könne sie alle  !

Bis bald und ein paar schöne Feiertage noch ...


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

*FOTOS!!!!*


----------



## Reapas (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Matthias
> 
> ...



Mit einem Teich kann man nie früh genung anfangen!


----------



## Frettchenfreund (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hallo und guten Morgen zusammen!


@ Elschen

Ich habe jetzt 2 Tage versucht die kleinen zu erwischen aber immer wenn ich auf den Auslöser gedrückt habe, waren sie schon wieder weg.   ( Na ja, muß mir zu Weihnachten eine neue Kamera schenken lassen. )
Elschen .... weißt Du wann Weihnachten ist? Ich gebe Dir gerne meine Adresse, damit Du auch weißt, wohin Du die Kamera schicken mußt.  


@ Matthias 



			
				Reapas schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einem Teich kann man nie früh genung anfangen!



Ich meinte Du bist mit 18 für " OPA " zu jung :crazy nicht um einen Teich zu haben.
Fischopa ist in deinem Alter OK!  

.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde!


Ich muß Euch mal was  !


Gerade hat mich eine PN erreicht.



 Auch Elschen wird Lieschenoma aber bitte nicht weiter sagen! 




Hierzu :Willkommen2 im Club der Lieschenfreunde, den ich hiermit Gründe!

Elschen für Dich als zukünftige Oma  

Und jetzt machen wir alle   

.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hallo und guten Morgen zusammen!


Leider bekomme ich jetzt auch was von der Algenblüte mit und das Wasser ist nicht mehr so klar, wie noch vor 2 Wochen.

Aber die Moderlieschen stört es nicht, weiter Babys in die Welt zu setzen.

 

blau: der Kerl ( das Männchen )
rot: älterer Laich
schwarz: neuer Laich

Das Männchen schwimmt wie verrückt von Stiel zu Stiel.



Die Spitzschlammschnecken versuchen auch schon Kinderchen zu machen.
( glaube ich jedenfalls  )

 

Ich sag es ja: *Baby Booooom!!*  

.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hallo und guten Morgen zusammen!

Endlich habe ich es geschafft:



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> *FOTOS!!!!*



Ein Foto von unserem Nachwuchs. :freu 

 

So, Elschen

Bist Du jetzt zufrieden?

Auch von den Spitzschlammschnecken sind mehrere Laichschnüre an Pflanzen und an Steinen zu sehen. ( Leider habe ich noch kein Foto davon gemacht )

.


----------



## Christine (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

 Ja - nu is Elschen (erst einmal) zufrieden. 

Ich finde es immer wieder faszinierend zu sehen, was Mutter Natur so produziert und das das trotzdem überlebt, obwohl mensch sich ja oft alle Mühe gibt, es zu verhindern. Damit mein ich jetzt nicht Dich, Volker!


----------



## Reapas (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Jippppiieeee endlich haben meine 4 sich auch dazu aufgerafft  gehabt und nun hab ich 2 Laaaaaange Leichschnüre an meinen Wasserrosen!! Alle 4 reißen mir schon seid längerer Zeit die Pflanze fast ein aber nun sehe ich zum ersten Mal
was an den Stängeln huii!! 	 on


----------



## Christine (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hi - ja genau!

So geht es bei mir auch. Nachdem die Jungs schon seit Wochen versuchen, ein Mädel an ihren Seerosenstengel (ersatzweise Wasserthermometer bzw. Pumpenkabel) zu locken, hat es zumindest bei einem jetzt geklappt. Seit gestern kann man helle Laichschnüre sehen. Bin gespannt, was draus wird...


----------



## Frettchenfreund (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hallo und guten Morgen zusammen!

@ Matthias

@ Elschen

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf! :troet  :sekt 



Willkommen in Volker`s " CLUB DER MODERLIESCHEN OMAS und OPAS "

Ihr beiden seid die ersten, die ein Jahr * die Ehrenmitgliedschaft im Club erhaltet.


Allerdings ist das auch mit Aufgaben verbunden:


Matthias: " Jugendwart "

Elschen: " Schriftwart "
Volker " Kassenwart "   

Unsere Moderlieschen sind jetzt schon zwischen 1 und 1,5 cm groß und verstecken sich am liebsten unter Pflanzen und Steinen.


* Jeder weitere Monat kostet 12,50 € eine Kündigung ist *nicht* Möglich. Weil, wenn man Oma oder Opa ist, ist das ja auch fürs Leben.  1 

.


----------



## Reapas (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Yeeah! Danke! <Ehrenmitglied> :freu
Ich werde keinen als Jugendwart enttäuschen! 

Hui das ja schon recht groß wieviele sind es etwa?

*hoffe dass es bei mir ganz viele werden*


----------



## Frettchenfreund (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hallo zusammen!

Es gibt was neues in Sachen " Babyboooom "

Wie schon in # 29 geschrieben waren die Spitzschlammschnecken ja auch schon gut dabei.

 

Das ist der Erfolg: Lauter kleine Spitzschlammschnecken.

Babybooom, ja woll!  

@ Matthias



			
				Reapas schrieb:
			
		

> Yeeah! Danke! <Ehrenmitglied> :freu



Hast Du auch das Kleingedruckte gelesen?   

Und jetzt gründe ich noch den " Club der Spitzschlammschnecken Omas und Opas "  

.


----------



## Christine (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Liebe Mitglieder des __ Moderlieschen-Fanclubs!
Liebe Anwesende!
Sehr geehrter Herr Vorsitzender!

Nachdem ich Volker mehrmals ermahnt habe, Fotos von seinem Babyboom zu zeigen, darf ich mich selbst natürlich nicht ausnehmen. Deshalb heute dieses Foto von einem meiner stolzen Moderlieschen-Väter bei der Arbeit - sprich Bewachung und Befächelung des Geleges am Seerosenstengel:
Foto 

Ich wünsche Euch noch einen friedlichen Sonntag!


----------



## Reapas (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Lieber Lieschen-Club,

haltet ihr es für sinnvoll, die Pumpe für den Filter in ihrer Leistung etwas
runterzustellen, sobald die Neulinge zu sehen sind um sie weniger zu gefährden?


----------



## Frettchenfreund (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hallo zusammen!
Hallo liebe Clubmitglieder!

Hallo Matthias




			
				Reapas schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Lieschen-Club,
> 
> haltet ihr es für sinnvoll, die Pumpe für den Filter in ihrer Leistung etwas
> runterzustellen, sobald die Neulinge zu sehen sind um sie weniger zu gefährden?




Eigendlich müßte hier die Schriftwartin antworten.
Da sie aber mit ihren Minniteichen sooooooo beschäftigt ist, werde ich das heute Ausnahmsweise übernehmen.

Ich habe die Pumpenleistung nicht reduziert.
Ich habe auch nicht ein Moderlieschen in den Filtern gefunden.

Die Jungen schwimmen fast immer nur an der Wasseroberfläche und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass deine Pumpe im Tiefwasserbereich steht.

Also: " Keine Panik "

.


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Liebe Lieschenfreunde,

trotz des schlechten Wetters war der vergangene Sonntag doch recht spannend. Alles fing damit an, dass ich bei der Inventur der Sumpfdeckelschnecken feststellte, dass unter meinen vier erwachsenen Exemplaren nur ein Weibchen ist. 

Damit nun die Männchen nicht immer in die Irre laufen, habe ich kurzerhand das Mädel einem Knaben vorgestellt, der sich auch - nachdem er erst ein bisschen eingeschnappt war - sofort brennend in die Dame verliebte. Meine moralischen Bedenken habe ich im Dienste der Menschheit beiseite gewischt und das Ganze im Hinblick evtl. vorhandene voyeuristischen Ambitionen natürlich sofort für Euch fotografiert:

Foto 

Da diese __ Schnecken im Gegensatz zu anderen Teichschnecken lebendgebärend sind, habe ich flugs ein kleines Mutter-Kind-Heim geschaffen mittels eines Glasbehälters, ein paar Löffeln Bodengrund aus dem Teich, eines Eimers Teichwasser, eines Stengels __ Hornkraut und einer Membranluftpumpe.

Foto 

Bei dieser Aktion stellte ich fest, dass das weiter oben gezeigt __ Moderlieschen-Gelege in der Auflösung begriffen war und gleichzeitig winzige, etwas merkwürdige "Mückenlarven" im Teich zappelten. 

Also habe ich unter Protest des jungen Vaters mit Hinweis auf seine verfressene Verwandtschaft den Seerosenstengel kurzerhand abgeschnitten und auch in das Nachwuchsglas verfrachtet. 

Und siehe da - kurze Zeit später konnte ich tatsächlich ein Moderlieschen-Baby beim Schlüpfen beobachten.

Im ersten Augenblick erinnerte es mich eigentlich in Form und Bewegung mehr an ein Animationsfilmchen aus dem Aufklärungsunterricht in der 5. Klasse, aber nach einigen Stunden hatte sich die Schwimmart doch schon erheblich den erwachsenen Lieschen angenähert. 

Allerdings sind diese Babys sehr schwer zu sehen, sie bestehen aus zwei winzigen Augen, einem zwinzigen Darm und einem durchsichtigen Körper, der zum größten Teil aus Schwanz besteht.
Aber ich hoffe, ihr könnte sie trotzdem erahnen:

Foto 

Liebe Grüße
Lieschen-Oma Else


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hui, ich bin ja auch Fischpapa geworden, hab ich gerade endeckt.

Ich denke mal die Goldelritzen haben sich mal ganz dolle Lieb gahabt.


----------



## Teichfutzi (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Also ich konnte ganz schön meine __ Stichlinge beim Ablaichen beobachten und später das Männchen, wie es auf das Nest aufgepasst hat. Ich konnte weder die kleinen Stichlinge beim Schlüpfen beobachten, noch konnte ich sehen, wie das Männchen auf die kleinen Stichlinge aufgepasst hat, aber jetzt sehe ich immer wieder an die 10 kleinen auf einmal, also schätze ich die Gesamtzahl auf 30-50 Stück, weil die sehr gut olivgrün getarnt sind.
Hier das Männchen, wie es das Nest zurechtmacht:
 
Von den kleinen Stichlingen konnte ich noch keine Fotos machen, erst am Mittwoch habe ich wieder eine Kamera, dann werde ich die selbstverständlich fotografieren.


----------



## patty4 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Hui, ich bin ja auch Fischpapa geworden, hab ich gerade endeckt.
> 
> Ich denke mal die Goldelritzen haben sich mal ganz dolle Lieb gahabt.



Ja, das ist so.  
Meine Baby-Goldelritzen sehen exakt genauso aus...

Und sie wachsen rasend schnell...

Tschüß
Patricia


----------



## Alex45525 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hey Else,
*Dein Beitrag (#40) ist einer der tollsten Beiträge hier!*

Hey Volker,
*Du hast den tollsten Thread hier!
*

*Glückwunsch an Euch beide!!!* 

(Nehmt Ihr mich für's Marketing???)

*Und natürlich auch an alle anderen Mütter/Väter/Omas/Opas!!!*


----------



## Frettchenfreund (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hallo und guten Morgen zusammen!

@ Alex



			
				Alex45525 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Else,
> *Dein Beitrag (#40) ist einer der tollsten Beiträge hier!*



Alex ....... Elschen ist ja auch unsere Schriftwartin. 

Die Entscheidung im Club ist uns nicht schwer gefallen.

Elschen ist nun mal die _*Beste*_ im Club für diese Aufgabe.

        





			
				Alex45525 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Volker,
> *Du hast den tollsten Thread hier!
> *



Vielen Danke Alex, wir werden im Club darüber abstimmen, ob Du nicht auch eine Ehrenmitgliedschaft für ein Jahr bekommst.

(Nehmt Ihr mich für's Marketing???) Alex ......  


@ All

Auch ich wünsche allen Fischopas und Fischomas alles gute und weiter viel Erfolg. 

Bald ist die Flohmarktecke voll mit " Jungfische abzugeben " bei dem _Babybooom 2008_


.


----------



## Teichfutzi (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hier die versprochenen Bilder von den jungen Stichlingen:
 
 
 

Und ich habe ein neues Nest enddeckt, das ich natürlich auch gleich fotografiert habe:
 
 

Jungfische sind so


----------



## simon (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

hallo zusammen
wenn man nur einen nachwuchsfisch hat darf man dann auch zum club??
wenn ja, wo gibts aufnahmeanträge??
wenn nein/menno***mit dem fuss aufstampf***
gruss vom einzelpapa simon


----------



## Christine (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hallo Simon,

zwar bin ich nur die Schriftwartin, aber meiner Meinung nach dürfen auch alleinerziehende Fischpapis und Papis von Einzelfischkindern Mitglied werden. 

Allerdings benötigen wir ein Fotos des Sprösslings!

Liebe Grüße
Else 

PS: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum freudigen Ereignis!


----------



## Frettchenfreund (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hallo und guten Morgen zusammen!

@ Simon

Ja, dieses ist in unserer Satzung in § 143 Absatz 5 genau festgelegt.




			
				 Satzung schrieb:
			
		

> Alleinerziehende Fischmamas und Fischpapas sowie Omas und Opas können in Ausnahmefällen in den Club aufgenommen werden.
> Vorraussetzung: Es muß ein Bild vom Kind / Zögling an den Vorstand gesendet oder hier im Forum veröffentlicht werden.
> In diesen Fällen endet aber die Mitgliedschaft automatisch mit der Volljährigkeit.


 :nase 

@ Elschen 

Du als Schriftwartin müßtest die Satzung kennen.

@ Alex45525

Du wirst ab dem 20.06.2008 zum 2. Vorsitzenden im Club ernannt.

Dein Aufgabenbereich  " Marketing "

Wir wünschen Dir viel Erfolg bei deinem Aufgaben.

Auf gute Zusammenarbeit.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

@simon

Wenn du meinst es ist nur einer......  Vergiss es. Warte ein paar Wochen


----------



## simon (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

hallo
erstmal das bild
:hai    
isser nich süss der kleine??
 nneeeee im ernst  ich mach mal eins sobald er gross genug is

an utzoff
           
hoffe doch sehr das es ein einzelkind bleibt
gruss simon


----------



## simon (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

hallo nochmal
hier nun der fehlende teil zum aufnahmeantrag
         
gruss simon
p.s. da ich weder lesen noch schreiben kann,bitte ich darum mir keinerlei ämter zu übertragen


----------



## Frettchenfreund (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hallo Simon

Toller Nachwuchs!  



			
				simon schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. da ich weder lesen noch schreiben kann,bitte ich darum mir keinerlei ämter zu übertragen



  

OK, .............. Du bist dabei! 

Aber ohne Aufgaben geht es leider nicht.  

Nach Rücksprache mit den anderen Mitgliedern, haben wir beschlossen.

Dann mußt Du ebend bei jeden von uns 1 x Wöchendlich " Putzen "  

.


----------



## SachaDS (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hehe mein Teich ist nun 9 Monate alt und ich habe auch den ersten Nachwuchs drin


----------



## flopp (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hallo
Ich hät mal eine Frage :
Ich habe 12 Goldfische und 6 Rotfedern und nun sind kleine Fische da .
Soweit so gut nur handelt es sich da bestimmt um 80-120 Fische von 1,5-2 cm 
und das selbe nochmal um die Hälfte kleiner. 
Wieviele es wirklich sind weiß ich nicht aber was sagt die Erfahrung, 
Was wird überleben? 
Sollte Ich einen SOnnenbarsch oder sowas mit reintun ?


mfg


----------



## Frettchenfreund (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hallo Flopp! ( oderwieheißtduwirklich )

Mach Dir jetzt mal noch keine Gedanken darüber.

Vieles erledigt die Natur von alleine. :hai 

.


----------



## flopp (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hallo 
flopp = Marco 

Naja das die Natur sicherlich noch einige dahinraffen lassen wird denk Ich mir ja auch ,
aber da der Teich noch jungfreulich ist und es ja irgendwie keine Gegner gibt 
hab Ich mal son bisschen Probleme damit das eventuell 20-30 oder mehr
überleben :shock 
Nich auszudenken das es mehr wären da meine Planzen ja auch noch Jung sind und bestimmt dann derbe leiden müssen .

Nagut warten wir mal noch ein bisschen ab was passiert :beeten


----------



## SachaDS (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

So heute war es soweit die ersten Koi's sind geschlüpft. Die anderen kleinen müssen von den anderen Fischen Nachwuchs sein.

Diese Kleinen sind heute geschlüpft.


----------



## Christine (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*



			
				flopp schrieb:
			
		

> Naja das die Natur sicherlich noch einige dahinraffen lassen wird denk Ich mir ja auch , aber da der Teich noch jungfreulich ist und es ja irgendwie keine Gegner gibt hab Ich mal son bisschen Probleme damit das eventuell 20-30 oder mehr überleben :shock
> Nich auszudenken das es mehr wären da meine Planzen ja auch noch Jung sind und bestimmt dann derbe leiden müssen .



Hi Marco,

siehst Du - und das ist einer der Gründe, warum wir immer predigen: Laß den Teich erstmal ein wenig zur Ruhe kommen und einwachsen, nicht gleich Fische rein!

Auf jeden Fall solltest Du Dir das Füttern verkneifen. 

 Und eigentlich ist das hier der Thread, wo wir uns über Nachwuchs freuen!


----------



## axel (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hallo Teichfreunde !

Dann stell ich Euch mal meinen ersten Fischnachwuchs vor .
Sie schwimmen am liebsten am Einlauf von meinem Pflanzenfilter gegen den Strom.  
Mit den Lavasteinen als Hintergrund kann man sie etwas erkennen. 
In den Kies den ich sonst im Teich hab sind die kaum zu sehen .

Foto 

Nun bin ich gespannt ob das Goldehlritzen, Gründlinge oder Bitterlinge werden  


Lg 

axel


----------



## AxelU (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hallo Namensvetter,

meine jungen Goldelritzen sind schon als Larven goldgelb. Deine sehen eher grau aus. Außerdem haben meine Jungen keinerlei Neigung in der Strömung zu schwimmen.

Ich würde dann eher auf Gründlinge tippen.

Axel


----------



## axel (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hallo Axel !

Danke für Deinen Tip  Da freu ich mich auf die Gründlinge  
Es sind verschiedene Größen . Sie scheinen sich fleißig zu vermehren  

Lg und eine schöne Woche wünscht 

axel


----------



## Frettchenfreund (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hallo zusammen!

Ja, da lese ich jetzt nur noch von Gründlingen und nicht mehr von Moderlieschen und ..... was ist bei mir?

Ein mal in der Woche bekommen unsere Fischis ca. 10 Futterstiks kleingemacht.

Wie immer sind alle sofot da und kloppen sich um das Futter.

Heute waren aber nicht nur die Moderlieschen zu sehen, sondern auch ein paar kleinere Fische.

Ich habe lange gebraucht, bis ich es gerafft hatte ....... !

Min. 10 kleine Gründlinge :freu 


Jetzt sind es aber zu viele im Teich und ich werde mich von den Jungtieren trennen müssen. Also, wenn jemand Interesse hat bitte PN an mich!
( Natürlich kein Versand )

.


----------



## axel (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hallo Volker !

Mein Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs  
Wenn bei mir alle Fische groß werden hab ich auch schon recht viele. 
Ich werde erst mal abwarten was so alles über den Winter kommt .
Wenn im Frühjahr viel übrig ist gibts bei mir auch Fisch gratis  
Werd aber dann im Frühjahr 2 - 3 Sonnenbarsche in den Teich setzen .
Goldehlritzen denke hätte ich schon mehr haben müssen , so lange wie die schon unter den Seerosenblättern Sauerstoff wedeln . 
Vielleicht haben sich die Moderlischen schon kleine Goldehlritzen geschnappt  .  
Die Goldehlritzen scheuchen die Moderlischen immer von den Seerosenblättern weg .

Gruß

axel


----------



## AxelU (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hallo Axel,

ich hatte bei mir den Eindruck, dass die Gründlinge arge Laichräuber sind. Meine Goldelritzen laichen immer unter flachen Steinen. Dann haben die Männchen das Gelege bewacht und alle und jeden vertrieben. Aber oftmals waren die Steine, die abends noch Aufpasser hatten, morgens plötzlich verlassen. Ich vermute, dass die nachtaktiven Gründlinge da einfach nachts alles aufgefressen haben. Seitdem ich die Gründlinge nicht mehr habe, werden die Steine jetzt tagelang von den Goldelritzen bewacht.

Auch den laichenden Notropis sind die Gründlinge immer hinterher gewesen. Während die ablaichten wuselten schon die Gründlinge unter denen und haben den Boden förmlich umgegraben. Ich kann mich natürlich täuschen, aber ich hatte den Eindruck, dass die Gründlinge immer genau erkannten, wer gerade laichte.

Axel


----------



## Frettchenfreund (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich habe heute mal versucht den Nachwuchs zu Fotografieren aber die wollten nicht so wie ich!

Aber dafür ist mir die Gründlingsmama oder der Gründlingspapa vor die Linse geschwommen.

Hier ein stolzes Elternteil:

 

Na ja, und dann habe ich doch noch ein paar Gründlingskinder vor die Linse bekommen.

Nur das wo ist nicht grade schön:   

 

Ja, es ist   aber wie sollte ich das verhindern?

Der Filter kommt weg!

.


----------



## andreas w. (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

hallo volker, mal ne frage an den fachmann: wenn ich mir __ moderlieschen in den teich setzen will, wie harmoniert das mit dem bestand? wieviel goldfische und koi sollten max. sein und passt das dann noch mit der starken vermehrung der lieschen?

ausserdem muss ich grosse flachwasserzonen mit bestimmten pflanzen haben? oder genügt die bepflanzung am rand?

wenn´s hilft und mir wer erklärt, wie´s geht, kann ich mal ein foto vom teich reinstellen. hilft vielleicht beim erklären.

danke erstmal, andreas.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hallo Andreas!

Schau mal hier!

Fang damit erst mal an und dann reden wir über Moderlieschen.

.


----------



## andreas w. (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

tolles teil!.... tut bloss bei mir nicht. ich hab´s jetzt viermal probiert, mit demselben erfolg - war für umme. was mach ich falsch? und kannst du mir vorab die frage trotzdem beantworten?

ich kann´s dann gerne nochmal probieren, sag mir bitte, wie. bis dahin, andreas.


----------



## andreas w. (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

  respekt! hab mir eben mal euren teich angeschaut. super geworden, da schäm ich mich ja richtig. aber über die riesige flachwasserzone würden sich hier bei uns alle nachbarskatzen und ebenso die __ fischreiher freuen. da sieht´s bei mir etwas magerer aus. auch das rundum ist schön geworden - der weisse marmorkies gefällt mir immer wieder. 

wie gesagt,  respekt


----------



## Frettchenfreund (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hallo Zusammen!

Guten Morgen Andreas!



			
				andreas weber schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich mir moderlieschen in den teich setzen will, wie harmoniert das mit dem bestand? wieviel goldfische und koi sollten max. sein und passt das dann noch mit der starken vermehrung der lieschen?.



Andreas, dieses kann ich Dir nicht beantworten, da ich selbst keine Goldfische oder Kois im Teich habe. 
Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass die Kois sich die Moderlieschen schmecken lassen.

Aber was ganz anderes: Warum und wieviele Kois hast Du überhaupt in deinem Teich?



			
				andreas weber schrieb:
			
		

> ausserdem muss ich grosse flachwasserzonen mit bestimmten pflanzen haben? oder genügt die bepflanzung am rand?



Nee, Moderlieschen haben keine große ansprüche, die Laichen auch an dem kleinsten Pflanzenstiel oder Pumpenkabel im Teich.

.


----------



## andreas w. (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

hi volker. zu deinen ersten befürchtungen - die koi werden wohl nur so viele lieschen fressen, dass ein restbestand erhalten bleibt. die wenigsten (freilebenden) tiere vernichten ihr futter restlos. somit ist immernoch ein restbestand da. somit ergibt sich eine gesund fluktuation.

zu deiner zweiten frage, warum und wieviele - erstens wollte meine frau welche, zweitens sind es schöne fische, drittens hab ich sie von einem kollegen geschenkt bekommen. hab gestern für´n spass mal gezählt. sind noch genau 5koi. ich denke, bei ihrer grösse ist das noch kein überbesatz. wenn sie grösser als 35-40 cm werden, fisch ich sie raus und tausch sie gegen neue jungtiere ein. ein bischen bewegung muss sein. oder wir bauen den teich zum 3.mal - grösser.

aber so wie du sagst, hab ich kein bedenken mit den __ moderlieschen in unserem teich. jetzt muss ich nur noch welche bekommen. danke und ciao.

ach so: wie geht denn das mit dem foto jetzt? oder bin ich wirklich so banane wie´s aussieht.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hallo Andreas!




			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal hier!.




Hast Du dir das gut durchgelesen?

So wie Annett das geschrieben hat, habe ich Dösbaddel das sogar verstanden.  

PS: Wenn Du mal im Sauerland Urlaub machst, kannst Du dir so viele Moderlieschen mitnehmen wie Du möchtest.  

.


----------



## andreas w. (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

hi volker. hab ich gestern gelesen und danach auch versucht - bin wohl doch zu doof dafür. naja dann halt ohne fotos. vielleicht versuch ich´s am wochenende nochmal.

sauerland ist normalerweise nicht meine route, aber wenn´s mich mal hin zieht, melde ich mich bei dir an.


----------



## Annett (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Moin zusammen.

[OT]Zu weiteren Fragen bezüglich Fotos, meldet Euch doch bitte im Support und nicht in den Fachthemen. :beeten
Hier gehts doch nur unter und "stört" ein wenig die Diskussion. 

Bis jetzt hat es noch jede(r) geschafft, Bilder hochzuladen. Ihr müßt nur sagen, was genau nicht geht und das möglichst nicht hier.
Der letzte Ausweg ist eine ganz private, telefonische Betreuung. So, und jetzt genug zu diesem Thema an dieser Stelle. [/OT]


----------



## Christine (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hallo Ihr Omas und Opas,

nachdem ich schon dachte, es wäre nichts mehr mit Lieschen-Oma dieses Jahr, hab ich doch gestern tatsächlich ein paar Fischstäbchen entdeckt. Zwischen __ Hornkraut und __ Tausendblatt tummelten sich ca. 1,3 cm lange dunkle Minifischchen. Nicht viele, aber immerhin!


----------



## andreas w. (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

 herzlichen glühstrumpf zum nachwuchs.


----------



## Alex45525 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Bin jetzt auch Papa!

Nicht lachen: Meine bessere Hälfte hat __ Stichlinge besorgt. Und die haben die ganze Zeit nichts anderes vor als...Genau!

Möchte jemand einige Mini-Stichlinge haben? Voraussetzungen: Möglichst großer Teich (ab mindestens 1500 Liter und 80 cm Tiefe, kein oder nur geringer Besatz) und Selbstabholung in Hattingen an der Ruhr. Schreibt mir einfach eine PN.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hallo Zusammen!

Heute habe ich es geschafft:

Ein Babygründling ( ca. 2 cm lamg )

 

Schade das die nicht alle auf einmal auf das Foto wollen.

.


----------



## uHu (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hi,
Ich habe auch 100te kleine Goldis im Teich. Teilweise sind die schon ca. 5 cm groß. Alle noch ziemlich schwarz bzw. keine Farbe. Doch einer ist komplett neon gelb und der ist einer der kleinsten...Hab immer gedacht die Farbe kommt erst später  
leider ist das Bild sehr unscharf, da Handy kamera. Den gelben Fisch erkennt man trotzdem hoffe ich ;-)
mfg
Marc


----------



## axel (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Babyboooom!*

Hallo Teichfreunde !

Hab heut mal wieder Fadenalgen gefischt . Was seh ich da zwischen dem Hornkraut und Fadenalgen Gemisch ein Babymolch . 
Hab noch 3 weitere Molchbabys entdeckt und einer durfte mal kurz zum Fototermin anrücken  

Foto 

 ich freu mich riesig das ich nächstes Jahr noch mehr Molche im Teich hab .

Lg 
axel


----------

